# May 2011 Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!



## The Procrastinator

The theme for May is:



FOOD​


Rules, as usual:

- only two photographs per participant
- all photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- all Chrons members welcome to enter
*- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*

Highlighted this last bit, because we would like more people voting on the challenges...(and entering, of course. Everyone's welcome, whatever photo-taking device you might have).

Remember: Photographs to be posted in this thread, discussion should be reserved for the May Photography Challenge Discussion Thread.

Good luck and may visions of sugar plums dance in your heads.


----------



## alchemist

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*


----------



## TheDustyZebra

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

My mother and her hamburger:


----------



## AE35Unit

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

Epic queue for fish  at the chippy on Good Friday!


----------



## Wybren

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

My first one in a while


----------



## Mouse

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

Birthday cake.


----------



## AE35Unit

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

B is for Beans...


----------



## Mouse

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

I made these (with quite a lot of cursing involved) and they were very yummy.


----------



## J Riff

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*


----------



## TheDustyZebra

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

Well, I was planning on posting a picture of my daughter's birthday cake, but I decided to go back to my son's 1st birthday instead.


----------



## Wybren

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

From my garden


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

Making food tasty


----------



## alchemist

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

Picking the best bits


----------



## The Procrastinator

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

*Bobby's Reward*


----------



## The Procrastinator

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

*Eatin' Honey*


----------



## mosaix

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*


----------



## Perpetual Man

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

Slow Moving Picnic


----------



## Perpetual Man

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*

*Tomorrow's Dinner Today*


----------



## Culhwch

*Re: May Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!*


----------



## Culhwch

The thread is now closed to entries, and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/531941-may-2011-photography-challenge-food-poll.html


----------



## Culhwch

The poll is closed, and *Mouse* is the winner! Congratulations!


----------

